# Silver Aro



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Just got him today


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

A little monster in the making! lol. Gorgeous fish!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

well well who is on a spending spree  lol lovely lil guy


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL thanks guys!

I just finished cycling my 29g and 50g after them being dormant for a few months...

need... more... fish :drooling: :dancing: :fish:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats! Gonna be a monster!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I REALLY like him. First time I've seen a baby...thanks for posting.


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

awesome fish man, congratulations. *** always wanted one but i dont have the money or the tank space right now. just out of curiosity, about how much does a little one cost and what tank size should they be kept in?


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks guys!

*JerseyGiant88*, I got mine for $20 at around 2-3 inches. He's in a 29g for now but need at least a 6x3x2 as adults.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

LOL!!! tiniest silver I've ever seen!!! its awesome!


----------



## underOATH87 (Apr 14, 2007)

I was just looking for info on them, i can't find their profile here. Was wondering how much they go for and what size tank they can be in, I don't think I can keep one in my 55G, but I wanted one to put in with my Jag. Oh well... Cute little guy though.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Great pictures of the little guy! Occasionally we see them around here with the remnants of the egg sack. What are you feeding him? I found that with my baby arrows I had to feed them guppies at first before I could train them on to pellets and fresh fish. They're so clumsy when they're young! One of my all time favourite fish!


----------



## BlueMermaid (Jul 26, 2009)

I wish I had the tank space for one of these little guys! He's an adorable monster for sure. There's just something I love about their mouths lol


----------

